# IUI and no symptoms is that a bad sign??



## melrobs76 (Jun 17, 2009)

Im currrently on my 9th day on 2ww and i have so symptoms except sore breasts
which i normally get before af anyway, ive read on here so many of you dear ladies get
all sorts of signs, eg, tiredness, severe cramping, spotting........
I dont know what to make of it, im on the progest pesseries but i feel great infact id 
say happier then any other week when af is due, i suffer bad PMT and now i have nothing.
Can someone please say if this is normal or should i be experiencing something if i was
to be pregnant. Thanks for any replies and wishing you all loads of luck xxxx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi melrobs,

If you go to the voting room board you will find polls on 2ww syptoms and see that quite a lot of ladies don't get any, even with a bfp. It's so hard to not analyse everything but especially if you are on progesterone, you really can't tell what's a symptom, what's a side effect and what's your head playing tricks.

Good luck
bingbong x


----------



## loulou54 (May 16, 2009)

Hi Melrobs

Like yourself I had no symptoms with IUI apart from cramping.  I had my first try at IUI on 11th Feb, had cramp for the first few days and then nothing.  I was due back at the hospital on Fri 26th Feb and on the Wednesday night before I had a show of blood and thought - thats it over with now - but to my surprise I got a call to say im pregnant.  Still in shock.
Nurse said on the day cramping can be either - good or bad sign - so really I would wait until your 2 weeks are over before testing - yes i tested early and got a BFN - everyone is different and their bodies react differently to things.
Just take it easy for the rest of your 2 weeks and try and remain calm - easier said than done eh!
Wishing you good luck and lots of lots of baby dust! xx


----------



## melrobs76 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks ladies that makes m e feel a little better! Congrats on your BFP xxx


----------

